

The Value of Experience - sgdesign
http://sachagreif.com/the-value-of-experience/

======
ryoma0421
I've been doing HIT(high intensity training) for one and half year. I think
I've built mussel and improved my training skill over time by measuring my
results each time at gym. So I think recording your results is also important
for improving any skill because it motivate me.

